# Tecumseh valve stem specs?



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

Trying to determine whether my exhaust valve or exhaust valve guide is in need of replacement/repair. What is the valve stem diameter for a standard Tecumseh exhaust valve on an H35 3.5 hp horiz. shaft engine, anybody have a valve handy? I'm thinking its my valve that's worn, as the stem on the exhasut valve is .006" smaller than the intake.
Just want to check before spending 25 bucks on a 1/32" oversize exhaust valve.


----------

